# medication and health care costs



## sarahm15 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, i am new to this forum. I currently living in the UK and thinking of moving to spain. 
One of my main worries is the cost of prescriptions.
I am in my 20's and take a 8 medications that are prescription presceiption onlu over here.
Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for finding a guide to costs? Iv read it coule be 40% but i have no idea if that will be 40% of £200 or 40% of £50.

I also regularly see physiotherapists and mental health therapists so i am wondering about what access costs for those would be?
Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sarahm15 said:


> Hello, i am new to this forum. I currently living in the UK and thinking of moving to spain.
> One of my main worries is the cost of prescriptions.
> I am in my 20's and take a 8 medications that are prescription presceiption onlu over here.
> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for finding a guide to costs? Iv read it coule be 40% but i have no idea if that will be 40% of £200 or 40% of £50.
> ...


It depends on if you have contracted employment in spain. If you do, you'll be covered. You'll need to get prescriptions from your new Spanish GP, but pay a percentage towards prescriptions. If not, you'll not be covered at all and will need private healthcare cover 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sarahm15 said:


> Hello, i am new to this forum. I currently living in the UK and thinking of moving to spain.
> One of my main worries is the cost of prescriptions.
> I am in my 20's and take a 8 medications that are prescription presceiption onlu over here.
> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for finding a guide to costs? Iv read it coule be 40% but i have no idea if that will be 40% of £200 or 40% of £50.
> ...


:welcome:

yes as jojo mentioned & as you seem to realise anyway, you'd have to pay a percentage of the costs of all medication if you have access to state healthcare

if you don't have access to state healthcare, then you would have to pay full price with a private prescription from a private doctor

I don't know if there is a national published list of prices of meds, but I did find this, which might give you some indication Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos

do you know if you'll be able to use state healthcare?

if you will, the access to physio & mental health therapists would be free (subject to referral from your state GP) - but if not, it's highly unlikely that you would find an insurance company to cover a pre-existing condition, so you'd have to pay privately on a per visit basis


----------



## sarahm15 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thankyou both for replying. I am unsure if i will be able to access it. I am currently in recipt of DLA over here. 
That is my next tthing to look at


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sarahm15 said:


> Thankyou both for replying. I am unsure if i will be able to access it. I am currently in recipt of DLA over here.
> That is my next tthing to look at


Oh dear. Just because you get DLA in UK does NOT (necessarily) mean that you will get state health care here. 

Ask DWP in UK about an S1 form to give you cover here.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Sarah, please have a look at www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain for further information about how to access healthcare in Spain. You will need to make a contribution towards prescriptions, but the amount you pay depends on how you are covered for healthcare and your entitlements. If you are in receipt of DLA, please enquire with the International Pension Centre as to whether you are automatically eligible to healthcare through an S1 form. Please also enquire with the Exportability Team as to whether you can export your UK state benefit to Spain. If you are covered for healthcare through an S1 form, you will be entitled to access the state healthcare system for free (and will pay 10% towards prescriptions). Contact us through www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain if you have any more questions. Hope that helps!


----------



## sarahm15 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thankyou  I shall check out the links.
I was not thinking because i recieve DLA that i would, but mentioned it as i was unsure.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

sarahm15 said:


> Hello, i am new to this forum. I currently living in the UK and thinking of moving to spain.
> One of my main worries is the cost of prescriptions.
> I am in my 20's and take a 8 medications that are prescription presceiption onlu over here.
> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for finding a guide to costs? Iv read it coule be 40% but i have no idea if that will be 40% of £200 or 40% of £50.
> ...


Hi Sarah,
Do you speak Spanish? It would be very important here, to communicate with any health care proffesionals, such as Doctors, Mental health therapists, and phyisios.
There are also no benefits here for people who haven't paid into the Spanish system, including the Spaniards them selves, and unemployment rates are very high here.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

You'll have to make some enquiries with the International Pension Centre (0044 191 218 7777) and Exportability Team. It depends which component of DLA you are in receipt of. Take a look here too: https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain. Through this benefit, you may have automatic eligibility to an S1 form which will provide you with access to the state healthcare system. If so, you will pay 10% towards prescriptions (same entitlement as a UK pensioner), whereas normally as someone of working age, you would pay between 40-60%. See https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions for more information on prescriptions. 

Remember, that if you move to Spain permanently, you will need to register as a resident too, at the national police and register on the padron at the town hall. In order to obtain residency, you need to prove healthcare entitlement (the S1 form will provide this evidence). 

If you are entitled to an S1 form, you will need to get it registered at the Spanish social security office (Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social - INSS). You'll then be either given or sent an accreditation document which states that you are covered for healthcare by the UK (through your UK benefit). You'll then need to take that to your local public health centre where you'll be given a Spanish health card. You can then use that to make appointments with a doctor, receive hospital treatment and obtain medication from a pharmacy. 

If you are not entitled to an S1, you will probably need to look into private health insurance (in order to take out residency in Spain) and then may be able to sign up to the Convenio Especial (government pay-in public health insurance scheme after one year), depending on which region of Spain you move to). 

Check out www.gov.uk/living-in-spain and www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain for more information. I hope this helps. Get in contact with us through www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain if you have any further questions on accessing healthcare in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UKinSpain said:


> You'll have to make some enquiries with the International Pension Centre (0044 191 218 7777) and Exportability Team. It depends which component of DLA you are in receipt of. Take a look here too: https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain. Through this benefit, you may have automatic eligibility to an S1 form which will provide you with access to the state healthcare system. If so, you will pay 10% towards prescriptions (same entitlement as a UK pensioner), whereas normally as someone of working age, you would pay between 40-60%. See https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions for more information on prescriptions.
> 
> Remember, that if you move to Spain permanently, you will need to register as a resident too, at the national police and register on the padron at the town hall. In order to obtain residency, you need to prove healthcare entitlement (the S1 form will provide this evidence).
> 
> ...


absolutely

in fact in order to register as resident, if the OP isn't entitled to an S1 then she will *have to *take private health insurance, as we said

also, even if she is able to access state healthcare via an S1, she'll still need to show income &/or sufficient funds to register as resident as is required by the Spanish govt


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> absolutely
> 
> in fact in order to register as resident, if the OP isn't entitled to an S1 then she will *have to *take private health insurance, as we said
> 
> also, even if she is able to access state healthcare via an S1, she'll still need to show income &/or sufficient funds to register as resident as is required by the Spanish govt


Also Sarah will have to declare any physical or mental illness, on the private insurance application form,the policy would normally exclude any pre existing problems, medications on a private prescription are charged at full price.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Also Sarah will have to declare any physical or mental illness, on the private insurance application form,the policy would normally exclude any pre existing problems, medications on a private prescription are charged at full price.


well she _might _be lucky & qualify for the S1


but that still leaves the income aspect - I'm not at all sure that DLA would satisfy the requirements


----------



## sarahm15 (Feb 5, 2015)

Would you be able to point me in the direction of official websites that state what the income/fund requirements are that i would need and what i would need to apply for an NIE. I am so confused with all this. 

Thankyou all for your replies though.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

sarahm15 said:


> Would you be able to point me in the direction of official websites that state what the income/fund requirements are that i would need and what i would need to apply for an NIE. I am so confused with all this.
> 
> Thankyou all for your replies though.


Hi Sarah,
Probably the best 'start', might be to ask the benefits agency in UK if your benefits are transferable, if you moved to Spain, and also ask them if you would be entitled to reciprocal health care from the Spanish health care system.
I think the UK in Spain reply gave some link which you could follow for the benefits agency. You might also be able to get advice from your local citizens advice office.
Most of the answers you have received, from this thread 'appear' complicated, but Spain has different rules to UK, most of us have done a lot of 'homework' before our moves to Spain. Some of the systems here are complicated, there seems to be a lot more 'red tape' to get things in place here.
The Spanish social security system is very different to the UK system, lots of Spaniards struggle as a result, if they are unemployed or unable to work due to illness.
Even OAPs as we are, who are entitled to Spanish healthcare, are advised on the letter we got with our pensions, to have Private Health Insurance as well, so we have the state care, and subscribe and will keep, the private policy as well.
Have you thought about where you would live? Small apartments can cost around 400€ per month or more, depending on the location,with electricity/gas, council taxes etc on top of that. Food is good here, but not much cheaper than the UK.
It is very cold in lots of parts of Spain at the moment, living here permanently is totally different to a holiday.
Take your time to do your bit of research, you can always ask questions, some of us may know the answers to help you, but all have your best interests at heart.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would also think about what language you need to receive your healthcare in. If you need to communicate in English, you might want to think again about healthcare. There's no guarantee that healthcare workers will speak in English neither in the state nor private institutions, unless it's advertised that they do of course.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fergie said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Probably the best 'start', might be to ask the benefits agency in UK if your benefits are transferable, if you moved to Spain, and also ask them if you would be entitled to reciprocal health care from the Spanish health care system.
> I think the UK in Spain reply gave some link which you could follow for the benefits agency. You might also be able to get advice from your local citizens advice office.
> Most of the answers you have received, from this thread 'appear' complicated, but Spain has different rules to UK, most of us have done a lot of 'homework' before our moves to Spain. Some of the systems here are complicated, there seems to be a lot more 'red tape' to get things in place here.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/ukinspain.html are the British embassy in Madrid according to their profile. so the numbers and links they have posted are the ones you need to contact

Jo xxx


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, that's us! 

Sarah, please first make enquiries with the International Pension Centre (IPC) in Newcastle on 0044 191 218 7777 and the Exportability Team on 0044 125 333 1044. They will be able to best inform you as to whether or not you are entitled to continuing receiving DLA benefit in Spain. Please see https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain for further information. 

If you are entitled to an S1, that will prove your entitlement to healthcare in order to obtain residency (and prove you are not going to be a financial burden on the state). You may also be required to provide proof of income, but this depends on the requirements of the national police (and tends to vary from region to region). If you have access to the state healthcare system through an S1, you should not need to take out additional private health insurance. Please see https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain for information on obtaining residency in Spain. 

If you are not entitled to an S1, you will need to look into taking out private health insurance in order to obtain residency. As mentioned by someone else, you would need to declare any pre-existing conditions and pay 100% towards prescriptions. Unfortunately, we cannot give you advice on which private cover you should choose. 

Once you have been registered as a resident (or registered on the padron) for at least one year, you will be able to sign up to the Convenio Especial which is a government pay-in public health insurance scheme for 60 euros a month per individual under retirement age. It's currently up and running in several regions in Spain and is gradually being introduced in others. See https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#purchasing-public-health-insurance for more information. This scheme does not take into account pre-existing conditions, so you will receive treatment regardless. 

I hope that helps! Get in touch with IPC first to determine whether or not you're entitled to an S1 form through DLA and then you can work out the best options available to you, based on that outcome. As I said before, don't hesitate to get in touch with us through www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain if you require any further assistance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sarahm15 said:


> Would you be able to point me in the direction of official websites that state what the income/fund requirements are that i would need and what i would need to apply for an NIE. I am so confused with all this.
> 
> Thankyou all for your replies though.


You need ZERO income to apply for an NIE!

However, you do need income and proof of health care cover when applying to live here via the "registration certificate" (aka residencia).


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know if there is a national published list of prices of meds, but I did find this, which might give you some indication Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos


So are the prices of meds the same between pharmacies, including the part that we pay?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> So are the prices of meds the same between pharmacies, including the part that we pay?


the full price of the medication is printed on the prescription, so will be the same wherever you take it to be filled - I'm talking about state healthcare prescriptions, of course, private prescription holders pay the OTC price

you pay a % of that depending upon your circumstances

the actual percentages are explained in the link I gave at the beginning of the thread


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the full price of the medication is printed on the prescription, so will be the same wherever you take it to be filled - I'm talking about state healthcare prescriptions, of course, private prescription holders pay the OTC price
> 
> you pay a % of that depending upon your circumstances
> 
> the actual percentages are explained in the link I gave at the beginning of the thread


I can't see where the % is explained. I did look. Could you please help me see where?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the full price of the medication is printed on the prescription, so will be the same wherever you take it to be filled - I'm talking about state healthcare prescriptions, of course, private prescription holders pay the OTC price
> 
> you pay a % of that depending upon your circumstances
> 
> the actual percentages are explained in the link I gave at the beginning of the thread


In Andalucia the price isn't printed on state healthcare prescriptions.

The price of medication is government controlled so it's the same in all pharmacies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> In Andalucia the price isn't printed on state healthcare prescriptions.
> 
> The price of medication is government controlled so it's the same in all pharmacies.


should have thought of the regional differences!!

they print it on them here in Valencia


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you, Kalohi & Xabiachica. That's good to know that I don't have to shop around. I just started with a new pharmacy and never even thought of shopping around for prices until this thread. So it's good to know that the government has already taken care of that job.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

The amount you contribute towards prescriptions will depend on your age / annual income / how you are registered for healthcare in Spain. Please see here for further information https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions. 

Sarah, I forgot to mention before, you can contact the Spanish Medicines Agency (Agencia Espanola de Medicamentos y Productos Sanitarios - AEMPS) to make enquiries about the cost and / or availability of any specialist medication you may require. You can write to them in English through the following email address: [email protected].


----------

